
Ask HN: How to find a topic and motivation for a side project? - kuu
I&#x27;m 27, I&#x27;m a SW Engineer and I have some experience also as a Data Scientist. I know how to create webservices, android apps and I have knowledge about artificial intelligence (I have a master degree in this area).<p>I have the feeling that I have a wide knowledge of a lot of tools, and somehow I would like to do something that is mine, but I struggle to find the project where to apply them and the motivation to keep working on my own for a long time.<p>Any advice of how to find the topic and motivation? How did you start yours?
======
finid
Finding somebody to team up with might be the way to go.

Perhaps somebody who can motivate you would be the perfect match. Reach out to
me if the idea of teaming up with somebody sounds appealing.

